

High-Energy X-Ray Lasers Expose the Guts of Viruses from the Inside Out - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/high--energy-x-ray-lasers-expose-the-guts-of-viruses-from-the-inside-out

======
batbomb
I'm pretty sure this is a continuation of research imaging the mimivirus at
LCLS at SLAC.

